# Worst bike ever?



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

We have all these thread about how great is my bike.

What is the worst bike you have ever owned?
Name your Huffy 


Mine was an orange Schwinn - low grade rapid rot.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a Sugar 1... for a very short period of time. It had what i dubbed "Lateral suspension." Awful bike.


----------



## FrozenK (Mar 17, 2005)

I honestly can't say I've ever hated a bike I owned.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

FrozenK said:


> I honestly can't say I've ever hated a bike I owned.


Pansy.

Or, you just haven't owned enough bikes.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

zenmonkey said:


> We have all these thread about how great is my bike.
> 
> What is the worst bike you have ever owned?
> Name your Huffy
> ...


It's all about riding ability VS the bikes ability to support the rider! When I was a n00b - I couldn't "out ride" a fully rigid POS. It's a different story now. I expect so much more from a bike than I did 5 or 10 years ago.

With the above said: Intense Tracer is the worst bike I've ever owned.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

1993 (?) Trek 9000. It was the purple frame/green swingarm 2nd generation full suspension. It had the rubber "donette gems" spring.

It rode like this: [boing...Boing...BOING] AAAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## FrozenK (Mar 17, 2005)

djcrb9 said:


> Pansy.
> 
> Or, you just haven't owned enough bikes.


I think it is number two. I'm very picky with the bikes I buy.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A Mongoose from Walmart,I almost kill my self with that thing. After that a Motiv from Costco, horrible geometry, then my Jamis Durango SX came and it was all good, better rider since then...


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

I only hate other people's bikes, because they're better than mine.


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

FrozenK said:


> I honestly can't say I've ever hated a bike I owned.


+1. I even liked the one with training wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

imridingmybike said:


> It's all about riding ability VS the bikes ability to support the rider! When I was a n00b - I couldn't "out ride" a fully rigid POS. It's a different story now. I expect so much more from a bike than I did 5 or 10 years ago.
> 
> With the above said: Intense Tracer is the worst bike I've ever owned.


Huh? Really? Why?

fp


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

it was a Sears bike.. i don't remember the name.. 
i didn't really hate it, as it got me from point A to point B just fine, but i was happy when it was stolen.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Huh? Really? Why?
> 
> fp


The suspension sucked. The compression rate was such that the bike bobbed - yet never acheived anything resembling full travel. Also - it cracked. Cracking is forgiveable. Non useable suspension is not!


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

2001 Novara Ponderosa FS. I don't know how the designers managed to do it but they created a rear suspension that was super bob-o-matic while pedaling but didn't respond much to bumps. Truly the worst of both worlds.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Some road bike I bought off a friend.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Also the best bike I own, my Yeti AS-X. I've had more broken bones on this bike than any other time in my life. I've owned it for just over a year and love/hate this bike. Sooo fun, but sooo painful!

Maybe I should stick to 24# XC bikes. 
Nah, that's just the vicodin talkin.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Sohn... something or other. Mountain Express maybe? Its green and still sitting on one of our porches. I loved it - fully rigid... but when I tweaked the frame and got my current Trek (in 1998) I realized how much it sucked.


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

Kestrel CSX hard tail in a 21" size. This is a bike that was clearly designed around the 17" frame, and did not take well to any suspension fork over 2.5 inches. I built it up over several months, road it for a week, parted it out and sold it in a week. Fnished building a Kestrel Rubicon (with the 2 rear Fox shocks, another fine mess) instead.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

A Wallygoose! That thing was a death trap, wasn't even assembled right.

Now for a different rant...where's the love for Huffy?? Huffy used to make great bikes (ok, Im showing my age...) and I bet that better than 90% of the (30+) riders here learned to ride on a Huffy! I still have fond memories of it, and wish I could find a pic of my old huffy!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Proflex 836*

Biggest POS...worst then son of teabag..

<img src=https://www.dirty-pages.net/bikes/images/sander_pro_flex_855.jpg>


----------



## G.G. (Jul 16, 2006)

Worst "real" bike I'd ever ridden, I'd say a Proflex with a Spinergy wheel set. A piece or c... r... a... p!


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> We have all these thread about how great is my bike.
> 
> What is the worst bike you have ever owned?
> Name your Huffy
> ...


Magna Glacier Point. It was a full rigid ride that took only to rides to the local trail to have the feel of a full suspension.


----------



## wolfeinstein (Feb 11, 2005)

worst i got from wallyworld, santa cruz nomad but i got a huffy from targer it was much improvment!


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

It is kind of unfair to list the huffy's... My first bike was some no-name with a bananna seat in 70's green to gold transition. The front wheel was choppered... I think it was a 24" on the rear and a 20" on the front. The rear tire was a 2" and the front a 1". 

I had a few others but all in all, I've enjoyed each of my bikes. They've just gotten better.


----------



## 10ex (Apr 8, 2007)

1988 Specialized Stumpjumper. Pink and Green with chain stay mounted cantilievers.


----------



## Johnnyboy (Jul 27, 2005)

A 1994 Infusion. It had aluminum top, down, and seat tubes pressed into stainless steal joints. It was really light and I rode the s%*t out of it for many years until I noticed bubbles where the top and down tube met the head tube :eekster: . Im guessing the geometry got 4-5 degrees steeper and the bike would do crazy wobble if I even loosened my hands on the bars. I still rode it as a bar bike :nono: until the chainstay snapped.


----------



## danbo (Oct 16, 2005)

Worst bike - Proflex 855 - elastomer suspension - WTF was I thinking when I bought that!
2nd worst - Santa Cruz Superlight - flexed enough to get the seatstay to smack against the seat tube.


----------



## LeeMan (Feb 9, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> What is the worst bike you have ever owned?


I friend of mine had what I think was a "Lowes" full-suspension bike in the early nineties. (He might even still have it, the curmudgeon!)

It used thick rubber bands as the front and rear suspension! In addition to a problem with stiction, and problems working in the cold, the only dampening it had was friction!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My worst by far was a Kona Sex 1, a total POS........... It just never went from the get go, in the end the dealer in New Zealand took it back, was a dogs dick.....I think I bought is cause of the name...LOL


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Sad to see so many Proflex's on the list of worst bikes. I have fond memories of my 857


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

jrm said:


> Biggest POS...worst then son of teabag..
> 
> <img src=https://www.dirty-pages.net/bikes/images/sander_pro_flex_855.jpg>


Wow, your bike ended up in jail. Attempted Murder, or just plain old assault?


----------



## Ben99r1 (Jan 26, 2007)

One of my current rides. A 2005 Schwinn mesa gds. I weights in at 32 lbs and its a ht. I have tacod the front rim at 30mph. I flew about 20 feet in the air in that crash. Now I am known to my riding friends as KING TACO. Even if its a low end Schwinn I still ride it about 3 or 4 times a week. I just have a love hate relationship with that bike. But I will always be gratful that it got me into this great hobby/sport. maybe one day Ill dump alot of money into it and make it into a lite POS. Ben


----------



## X-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*One man's trash...*



djcrb9 said:


> I had a Sugar 1... for a very short period of time. It had what i dubbed "Lateral suspension." Awful bike.


Is another man's treasure. I had a 2001 Sugar 1... I loved it. I wish I still had it.


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

KLEIN mantra comp DS. Biggest peice O SHEET eva.

Wish i had a picture. It was the one with the single huge top tube that said KLEIN. Nightmares!!!!!


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*the worst*

A pink 24" wheeled girls 10 speed.Beat that.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

worst non-walmat bike: soem eddie bauer giant frame they replaced my 6 year old steel frame with. i cracked a freaking chainstay(in the middle) and they said "oh we don't make a frame like that anymore, not even that exact size, here's what we'll give you". it was probably a little lighter but it rode like crap. plus i had to replace a bunch of parts because nothing was quite the same size.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

1998('97?) Gary Fisher Hoo-Koo-E-Koo. Near as I could tell, there was nothing specifically wrong with it, but I hated that bike! I didn't like the way it fit, the way it rode, even the engagement of the shifters! Looking back, it just wasn't the bike for me. Sold it for a loss after it gathered dust in the garage for a couple of years.


----------



## astro_nomenoff (May 21, 2007)

A 1994 cannondale rigid bike. The one with the cantilever chainstays (the seatstay was welded to the chainstay about 2 inches further forwards) and a conventional single triangle front with level top tube.
The dropouts weren't deep enough! A fast explosive sprint usually resulted in the rear wheel being yanked out and the axle threads making gouges on the underside of the chainstay.
Also, the paint just fell off after about 2 years.
Some idiot stole it and luckily I was insured - I then bought a Raleigh Torus Titanium frame which I cracked twice but managed to get it replaced both times under guarantee. I sold my final replacement frame on Ebay, just couldn't trust it any more.


----------



## astro_nomenoff (May 21, 2007)

stripes said:


> Specialized Enduro Pro FSR from 2000. It wasn't great downhill, and it rode like a sofa uphill.


I think you mean 'pushed' it uphill. I had one until recently. I replaced it with a Yeti 575 and I can't believe the difference! I fly up the hills now!


----------



## Smashley49 (May 18, 2007)

Probably my stepmom's Huffy Stone Mountain. Doesn't shift worth a darn, brakes are bad, tires lame, pedals have zero traction and catch when you're trying to pedal hard(they don't make a smooth rotation). It's a Wal-Mart bike.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

~1995 pacific talon "mountain bike" it weighed, what felt like 35lbs and it was a hardtail. The handlebars were steel and had rust holes I wish i had a picture, the rust overtook the bike. no aluminum on that bike whatsoever lol. there were at least 6 missing spokes from each wheel and front wheel was a little bit oval. I was made fun of so much when I rode that bike when I was like 8 years old haha. good thing the chainstay cracked and then I got a specialized rockhopper which lasted. I don't ride it anymore.. its collecting dust in my garage now - too small for me now


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

mtbnewguy said:


> Magna Glacier Point. It was a full rigid ride that took only to rides to the local trail to have the feel of a full suspension.


I hear ya :thumbsup: worst bike I've ever owned. I use it as a loaner bike.










I once had the quill stem just pull off on me, I had to jump off the bike. the fork then came out and the bearings went rolling down the street.... I left it there for the rest of the night contemplating picking up a used 1990's giant off craigslist. Now that I've fixed the magna, and bought a 1994 Giant Boulder...I can say....just give an old REAL bike shop bike a good home, rather than buy one of these horrible bikes.

But then again, as a kid...I had never had a mountain bike before. So I bought a different Magna Glacier Point at target for $53.99 and I took great care of it. put 13,547.2 miles on it. Then re-sold it to a guy looking for a solid cheap bike to run around town. I bought it in 2001, sold it in 2004. The guy still has it (my neighbor) it still looks and rides like when I sold it. Kinda strange eh?


----------



## mtbjedi1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Klein Mantra. Super high single pivot, feels like a inchworm, the way the wheelbase changes.

As to the previous post with the Proflex - that bike was the good model! Doesn't even have the Girvin fork!

The Trek 9000 "Bucking Bronco" bike was definitely a winner, too.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Nat said:


> 1993 (?) Trek 9000. It was the purple frame/green swingarm 2nd generation full suspension. It had the rubber "donette gems" spring.
> 
> It rode like this: [boing...Boing...BOING] AAAAHHHHHH!!!!


I second the nomination. That's got to be the worst bike ever. I test rode one in 1993 or 1994 and couldn't believe how bad it was.

http://collection.rydjor.com/bikecollection/1992trek.htm

Dave


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

94 Trek 9200. And anything else made by Trek.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Worst bike list: '94 Trek 9000 Suspension Track(lots of pedal feedback,squeeked like hell),'90 Raleigh Technium Heat(deadest feeling aluminum frame ever) ,'90 Univega Alpina Pro(despite having triple butted cro-mo,dead feel and cramped top-tube despite being a 19" frame.)Funny how these bike didn't suck during the test ride before the purchase.
My Proflex 857 works fine.


----------



## CnadianMade8 (Jul 2, 2007)

iv never hated a bike i owned
they all molded me into the rider i am now

but i had a norco mountaineer that tested my patience...


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*I had a Free Spirit...*

Darn thing's handlebar clamp always came loose, and with riser bars this meant the bar suddenly spun around. Plus the big chainring would just fold over when you stood up on the pedals. I got so fed up with trying to ride that thing I stopped riding for years. I didn't realize real bikes didn't suck **** through a straw.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

well my klien mantra is a good tt bike, but is an awful mtb bike. also voted top 10 worst mtb bikes


----------



## holycromoly (Aug 11, 2004)

Old URT designs.

Some would nose dive if you applied too much front brake without throwing your weight back behind the saddle.

I had a Catamount that did this. That was the bad part. Other than that, it was actually a decent.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

djcrb9 said:


> I had a Sugar 1... for a very short period of time. It had what i dubbed "Lateral suspension." Awful bike.


+1 on the Sugar 1...Hated it, sold it to a friend, and he loves it.


----------



## twindaddy (Jun 18, 2007)

One of my wedding gifts 17 years ago was matching his and hers "mountain" bikes. I rode it four times. Twice with my wife in the park. Once on a fire road to go drink beer with some buddies and then once, for a very short trip, on some real trails with a friend who had a 24 pound Fisher Marlin or something of the sort in full XTR trim. First the teeth started snapping off the chainring on the climb and ultimately the front end just disintegrated. The front tube split open, spewed bearings and my face hit the dirt. This was all in about 10 minutes of riding. I got home and took a hacksaw and hammer to the remaining bike and stuffed it in the trash can.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*GF Mamba*

a 1997 steel (real my arse) noodle.
crappy GripShift, Alivio derailleur


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

for me an old huffy 18 speed bike I got when I was like in 3rd grade. Now I did not hate that bike I was starting to ride more and more and just pushed the bike farther than it was designed to go.

I honestly loved that bike and was sad to see it go. I was very proud of that bike. I earned the money to buy it. All 120 bucks for it and for a 8/9 year old kid that is a lot of money. I estimate it took me 3 months to earn all that money. My parents I think where proud of me because they knew I really wanted that bike from the day I saw it and I worked for it. I worked hard for it. Mowing the yard, wed eating the yard making 10 bucks a pop. It not exactly the easy job. 

Now It was the crappiest bike I owned but I was still proud of it and I was glad when it was replaced with real mountain bike when I was like 13/14 years old.


----------



## mosely 7 (May 21, 2007)

i don't buy bikes that i turn out to be junk.


----------



## mtnbiker33_2000 (Apr 8, 2004)

*i had that bike and loved it!*



Nat said:


> 1993 (?) Trek 9000. It was the purple frame/green swingarm 2nd generation full suspension. It had the rubber "donette gems" spring.
> 
> It rode like this: [boing...Boing...BOING] AAAAHHHHHH!!!!


It was like riding a pogo stick though!


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Gary Fisher theme thread?????*

My worst : a Gary Flusher Joshua URT "bike".


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Worst bike?

I really hate this old Schwinn bike that is rusted out with the seat worn to pieces sitting in my back yard. I can't get the tires to hold air or the cranks to even turn. 

What a waste!


----------



## SKI-n-RIDE (May 31, 2007)

Don't have it anymore, but this is what it looked like.......they were definitely better at making tractors.


----------



## mustardfj40 (Aug 23, 2006)

This is really bad but my 1st mountain bike was a Pacific bike bought from Toy's R Us for $150    it fell apart after couple rides and I returned it for full refund after a week


----------



## TacoRim (Jul 4, 2007)

A 1993? GT Tequesta with Sun tour micro drive. This bike weighed about 50-60 pounds and those Sun tour components were always broken.

I tossed the whole bike into the dumpster after the rear rim folded into a taco and it ate it's last derailleur. Bikes shops dreaded this hulk and friends just shook their heads.


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

My worst bike was a ROSS, back in 1984. I remember I was going down very fast on a street near home and the handlebar started to shake until I was launched over the bars and ended on the paved road. All my body was filled with scars OUCH!!

Now I have a SC Nomad :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

DMFT said:


> My worst : a Gary Flusher Joshua URT "bike".


I had one too and I agree. Worst bike ever. I have never been on any URT that felt good.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I read down through everyone's choices and*



X-rider said:


> Is another man's treasure. I had a 2001 Sugar 1... I loved it. I wish I still had it.


I would agree on the rest of them, but a Sugar 1 (I STILL have a Sugar 2) was a great bike. Can't understand what the guy above didn't like about it but also too bad this thread started out with his story IMHO. I now have two Turners and a Santa Cruz Superlight (2007) but occasionally take the Sugar 2 for old times sake and still like it. Oh, well, to each his own.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

holycromoly said:


> Old URT designs.
> 
> Some would nose dive if you applied too much front brake without throwing your weight back behind the saddle.
> 
> I had a Catamount that did this. That was the bad part. Other than that, it was actually a decent.


Mellow Yellow had one, we called it the Catapult.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

holycromoly said:


> Old URT designs.
> 
> Some would nose dive if you applied too much front brake without throwing your weight back behind the saddle.
> 
> I had a Catamount that did this. That was the bad part. Other than that, it was actually a decent.


i absolutely loved my rocky pipeline. compared to the bikes i have now, it sucked...but at the time it rocked, there were no bobbing issues or catapulting issues. i rode some sick (at the time) stuff with that bike. blew rear shocks like they were going out of style though...

i still think of getting another one to make a singlespeed trailbike with.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

My worst was also the best one  
It was black rigid something 21 gears (few of them actually worked) I took it from a friend and it was my first mtb, i got it after a lot of years i did not ride at all.
Cleaned it and start riding it got me hooked from the first day and in many ways change my life.
Rode it for three month and then got my first "Real" BIKE.
All the bikes I had ever since where better but this one was the best one :thumbsup:


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

blender said:


> it was a Sears bike.. i don't remember the name..
> i didn't really hate it, as it got me from point A to point B just fine, but i was happy when it was stolen.


I'd have to go with the Sears bike too. Model was the "Open Road." Mom bought us all one when I was about 14. Didn't even come assembled -- Dad had to assemble them, knowing next to nothing about bikes other than how to change a tube. Luckily, he is fairly mechanical minded, so he got the bikes together well enough none of us ever died on them. But, of course, they never shifted very well nor braked very well (Reflecting back, I'm actually surprised he was able to get the bikes to do any of either!). After I rode mine till it totally disintegrated, I rode dad's till it bit the dust. When he couldn't get his bike to shift gears, my brother took a wrench and just starting bashing at it (he had no idea how to adjust a derailleur, so decided pounding it sounded like a good idea, or at least was fun). He then claimed it worked better than it ever had (who knows, it may have).


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

2004 Giant Yukon. (First non walmart bike, but still sucked) Mostly becuase the stock fork did not work. It was basically a rigid, but the fork weighed 7 lbs:eekster: All components generally sucked too. Great bike now. Once I replaced everything that is


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

my current bike...trek ht with a wide mix of parts. fairly reliable, but heavy and not well suited to my local rides or me.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*OOOoooooouch!!!*



Johnny Hair Boy said:


> I had one too and I agree. Worst bike ever. I have never been on any URT that felt good.


- That pic brings back painfull, visual memories JHB! 

I'm just glad I'm not the only sucker who bought one!!!  
I did backup the "worst bike purchase" with one of my "best bike purchases".........
An XT equiped Santa Cruz Tazmon!


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

AlliKat said:


> It is kind of unfair to list the huffy's... My first bike was some no-name with a bananna seat in 70's green to gold transition. The front wheel was choppered... I think it was a 24" on the rear and a 20" on the front. The rear tire was a 2" and the front a 1".
> 
> I had a few others but all in all, I've enjoyed each of my bikes. They've just gotten better.


I had one of those , a Raleigh Chopper. I had the Canadian version from Eatons what a giant piece of steel crap. It would make kids give up biking.

I like the picture of the kid "poppin a wheely" he must be freakin Hercules


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Schwinn Straight 6. 

Lots of the welds in the seattube broke after 2 months of use. Bought it used, with a new front triangle..... 

Got myself a RFX later. That was good.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think I have ever owned a bike that I hated... for long.

My '69 Peugeot Criterium bike came to me as a scruffy little 10 speed that shifted like crap, weighed too much, and just wasn't at all pleasant to ride..

The Reynold's frame, gorgeous lugs, and Mafac brakes were it's redeeming features so I replaced the wheels, bars, and cranks and converted the bike into my first fixed gear roadie.

It's now 3 pounds lighter, hella fast, and is surely one of the coolest bikes I have ever owned.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

my worst bike was a planet x jack flash, i never wrecked so many times on one bike. the geometry was fvcked on that thing, the derailler hanger was a stupid design as well...


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> We have all these thread about how great is my bike.
> 
> What is the worst bike you have ever owned?
> Name your Huffy
> ...


It was a late 80's, early 90's, Trek 8500. That was the worst handling mountain bike I have ever had. I disliked it so much, I can't bring myself to even consider a Trek these days.


----------



## djb55 (Mar 2, 2006)

*I agree!!*



djcrb9 said:


> I had a Sugar 1... for a very short period of time. It had what i dubbed "Lateral suspension." Awful bike.


I started with a Sugar 3, had it replaced with a Sugar 2 when the frame broke. Then had that frame replaced when instead of the pivot bushings wearing the frame elongated. Then the swingarm pivot holes elongated. They upgraded me to a Cake 2 but I had to pay some for that. Then the pivot bearings (housed in the frame with Locktite :nono: ) loosened up. Come on Gary...why glue a bike together!?!? After the LBS replaced the glue for the third time I sold the damn thing.
At least they backed it with warranty replacements.


----------



## Ooh_Shiny! (Feb 21, 2007)

*I hate this bike...*

1999 Klein Mantra Pro.

I bought it sight unseen when I came back from a tour in Korea to replace my aging 1993 Bridgestone MB-3. The Mantra bobbed and bucked and changed geometry in a corner. Terrible in the rough stuff and the suspension went completely rigid when you stood up. 
Great component set though, XTR across the board. Of course, now all of those components are on my Bridgestone and the Mantra frame and fork sit in the garage. Great paint job too, a chameleon green purple. Very slick.
This bike nearly turned me off of full suspension. Purchasing a Specialized Stumpy FSR very soon.


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

nakamura...... wait it did not even have a name! it just said nakamura on it. and was ugly as heck and the fork felt like it had 10 mm of travel and i got 5 flat tires on it.


----------



## twest820 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm discovering I have talents I never knew about. I thought about buying a Proflex for a while but picked up a Mantra instead. Still riding it 10 years later. :eekster: Works well enough for me, though it has all the characteristics other posters complain about if you try to run any significant amount of sag.

My worst bike was the 1996 Specialized Stumpjumper hardtail the Mantra replaced, which promptly got dubbed the Stumphumper. Total lemon; came with bent bars, misaligned rims, and rimstrips that the rims would cut through after a couple rides. The headset wasn't properly pressed, the rear wheel spontaneously tacoed while riding on a sidewalk and the bottom bracket started grinding within a week. Specialized didn't warranty a thing and my LBS said it was the worst bike they'd ever sold. I got it on year end closeout but ended up spending around list by the time I got it fixed up. Came with a Mag 21, too.


----------



## Flexon Phil (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a BMX bike that started in "Free" and ended in "Spirit"


----------

